# Fantastic Four - Rise of the Silver Surfer



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Fantastic Four - Rise of the Silver Surfer

We rented and watched this movie over the weekend and personally I was not that crazy about it. It wasn't near as good as the first F4 movie to me. I was disappointed. It also seemed like it may have been a little bass shy.

What did those who have seen this think about it?

I'll give it :2.5stars:


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Did you rent it on Bluray or DVD? 

How was the quality other than the bass as you mentioned?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

I actually enjoyed it, but I'm a sucker for Jessica Alba, and it was the first movie I watched on our new plasma in the bedroom, so I was pleased to see anything on the new set / surround system in there (been suffering with our old 27" CRT for the last 6 months or so while remodeling). Not the greatest movie I've ever seen, but enjoyable.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I rented it on DVD... no Blu-ray player as of yet. Hopefully soon, but still then no BD rentals around here. Not sure Netflix will be worth it until more releases are available in HD.

The PQ was pretty good on regular upconverted DVD, actually it was excellent. I suspect BD will be stellar.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I agree with Sonnie. It wasn't as good as the first F4 movie. My wife and I were both disappointed.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Funny, I rented it on DVD and liked it better than the first one. Other than the unexplained rebirth of Von Doom, I thought the story, acting, effects were better. It's been a while since I saw the first one, but I remember it as campy, and this one wasn't nearly so.


----------

